# Concealment frame in Walnut



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I built two of these for a friend and just finished them today. They're about 10" x 13" x 2" and made of Walnut, finished in Nitrocellulose lacquer. The frame holds an 8x10 photo.

































David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. The magnets to hold the pistol is a very good touch. What is the make and caliber of the pistol? Don't recall ever seeing one just like that one.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Theo. It's a Ruger LCP .380 with Crimson laser, small enough to carry anywhere. A friend was going to bring his 1911 over for photos but we ran out of time for that.

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wife and I both carry the exact same gun without the laser, except hers is pink. Fits in my front pocket perfect. 

Nice joints.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I now have another idea for my pile of Walnut.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

What is the extra structure that the magnets are mounted to? Is it just to add strength to the frame? Looked at it again and see that it is for mounting on the wall. Senior moment or may be I need a second cup of coffee!

Really well done. That could be made with a relief carving panel instead of a picture.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Senior moment or may be I need a second cup of coffee!


Both...? :wink:

I'm glad you figured it out because my coffee is in the percolator now and I'm fixing to drink some, so I may not have had an answer for a while! :lol:

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

That is really slick...especially like the magnets holding the gun...GREAT IDEA...!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I need that. Looks like a good project for me to work on. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Perfect place to stash the Truck keys until my kids learn how to fill the gas tank back up after they use it.....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really like that. Not sure if it conforms to California's You Can Own One, But You Must Make I Inaccessible should you ever need to use it. At least our 9th circuit court said it's legal to own high capacity magazines. Helped a friend get a concealed carry permit and it took about a year and they tossed in every imaginable delay.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Theo. It's a Ruger LCP .380 with Crimson laser, small enough to carry anywhere. A friend was going to bring his 1911 over for photos but we ran out of time for that.


Not sure magnets would support a 1911. Mine is a Bersa Thumder .380. Don't care for the idea of a laser, in some circles that is called a target. I don't leave the house without mine. My vests, and jackets, now either have inside pockets large enough to swallow it, or I made pocket holsters. If my jacket or vest flops open, it will not be seen.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Not sure magnets would support a 1911.


These magnets are rated for 60 lbs. each, Theo, so unless you have a couple of cases of 1911's then I believe anything you can fit inside that frame these magnets would hold.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

difalkner said:


> These magnets are rated for 60 lbs. each, Theo, so unless you have a couple of cases of 1911's then I believe anything you can fit inside that frame these magnets would hold.


Well yeah, those should work for a 1911 well enough. But not for me. A little back my older son have me a shotgun barrel his boss had given him. Not just a shotgun barrel, it is close to 4 ft long, weighs probably around 30 pds. It is a turkey shoot barrel, and he got rid of it because he is getting another one. If you have never priced one, it is likely to run around $500, at least, and is custom made. So I wind up with the barrel. My plans are to find a breech load action I like, and make a breech loading cannon out of it, gun carriage, wheels, and all. So gonna need plans for a slightly larger frame, so I can conceal it, and stronger magnets. 
:grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I still don't know why you'd need stronger magnets, Theo. These two have a combined holding strength of 120 lbs., so unless your cannon isn't scaled with the barrel and comes in north of 100 lbs. then two magnets would do it. You could add a third to make you feel better, though. :grin:

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

difalkner said:


> I still don't know why you'd need stronger magnets, Theo. These two have a combined holding strength of 120 lbs., so unless your cannon isn't scaled with the barrel and comes in north of 100 lbs. then two magnets would do it. You could add a third to make you feel better, though. :grin:
> 
> David


I've upped my plans. Saw on youtube where a guy made a working scale model of a tank, large enough for one man, possibly two. He had a working shotgun in it. Gonna need a bunch of magnets.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Why? Are you planning on mounting the tank on them?


Why not? If I'm going to go overboard on this, might as well go all the way. Remember: Some is good, more is better, too much is just enough.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to comment on the concealment frames when you first posted. Due to the few questions I had on the build and the good comments on the finished product, I waited.

Those look great. The design, wood, material, finish all combined put them on the top shelf!


----------



## Craig874 (Oct 1, 2020)

Very nice...I like it


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

It looks like you have miter joints well under control. Good job.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice execution, David.
Let me ask a pair of questions:
1. Is this another CNC project?
2. How the picture frame keeps it latched to the secret box? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Very nice execution, David.
> Let me ask a pair of questions:
> 1. Is this another CNC project? Table saw, planer, drum sander, jointer, router table, drill press, etc., though I did cut the hinge recesses on the CNC just to see if I could do it neatly.
> 2. How the picture frame keeps it latched to the secret box? It is not latched, just stays closed by gravity. They didn't ask for a latching mechanism.
> Thank you in advance.


Thanks, Alexis!

David


----------

